# SU - Precise Dimensions



## Gill (2 May 2006)

I'm finding SketchUp is very useful for drawing representations, but there's a lot I've yet to master. With so many of us using this software, I'm inclined to support the idea that there should be a new section where we can discuss design and CAD; I reckon I'd be a frequent poster :roll: :lol: !

Can anyone tell me how to create a precisely dimensioned drawing with SU? I'd like to draw a plywood board, say 2240 x 1220 x 6 but I'm finding it difficult to get the measurements accurate.

Gill


----------



## Chris Knight (2 May 2006)

Gill, 

Just type the number you want in the Value Control Box - a small area at bottom right, before completing a drawing operation, then hit return. For example, if making a rectangle, start to drag out the rectangle with the rectangle tool, then type in your measurements separated by a comma, then hit return.

Your don't need to click on the VCB to enter numbers, just type and they will appear there.


----------



## Nick W (2 May 2006)

Gill,

Just draw the thing approximately right (or not even that if you want) and then type the dimension that you actually want.

So for your example board, draw any old square then type

```
2440,1220
```
. Next drag the top up by any amount then type

```
6
```
. That should do the trick.


----------



## Jake (2 May 2006)

Once you have started to drag the rectangle out, you can type the dimensions, seperated by commas, in the box on lower right menu under the main view screen.

So if you've changed your dimensions to metric, begin to drag a rectangle out in the direction you want it - note whether before of after the comma is the long direction, and type over whatever is there with "1220,2440" or vice versa depending on orientation.

The to get the thickness, use the pull tool to pull up the face, and again you can type "6" and it will pull it 6mm (provided you've set it to mm as default measurement).


----------



## SketchUp Guru (2 May 2006)

So far you've been given good information. Don't bother trying to drag to a specific dimension. Simply start drawing the rectangle and type the dimensions separated by a comma. Push/Pull to get the thickness. Start pulling up on the face, stop and type 6.

Don't try clicking in the VCB. You just type when it is available and the numbers automatically go there. It won't be available when using the selection tool or some of the others.

Another thing to do is go to Window>Model Info>Units and set the desired precision (places past the decimal). Also uncheck the box next to Enable Length Snapping.


----------



## andrewm (2 May 2006)

Also new to SU here but is there anyway of resizing an object using this method. If I select something and type in the VCB it _adjusts_ the object by that amount rather than making it that size. 

But sure I will get there in the end. 

Andrew


----------



## gidon (2 May 2006)

I find resizing a little awkward in SU to be honest - but I'm a beginner in it! Three methods I know of:
1. With the Tape Measure (T), select a edge of the object you want to be a precise dimension, and then enter the new dimension you want for this edge. The object will be scaled to that precise dimension;
2. Use the push pull to extend or reduce a simple shape by an exact amount;
3. Use the scale tool. Use the desired resize handle and resize roughly how you want. Then type in an exact dimension - and the object will be resized to that.
Cheers
Gidon


----------



## Gill (2 May 2006)

That works great, guys  . Thanks very much.

Sorry if it was a really basic question - I've never used anything like this sort of software before. What I really need is a 'Dummies Guide'  .

Gill


----------



## Nick W (2 May 2006)

Gidon,

Method 1 will re-scale everything in the drawing.
Method 3. The number you type in will be the factor by which the selected object(s) is(are) scaled by, not the final dimension. So if you type 15, they will be 15 times bigger, not 15 units long (unless they were 1 unit long to start with).

It would be really nice to be able to do a scale operation to a particular size, or even to a hit point in the rest of the drawing. Perhaps Dave knows of a method.


----------



## gidon (2 May 2006)

Gill 
Have you had a look at the Google tutorials:
http://sketchup.google.com/tutorials.html
They are very nice quick intro to Sketchup.
There are more @last ones here (most still apply to the free SU if that's what you are using):
http://www.sketchup.com/?sid=35
Cheers
Gidon


----------



## Steve Maskery (2 May 2006)

andrewm":1rmm92t6 said:


> Also new to SU here but is there anyway of resizing an object using this method. If I select something and type in the VCB it _adjusts_ the object by that amount rather than making it that size.
> 
> Andrew



Andrew
That is because you are selecting it after creating it. Just create it any old size, then type in the exact dimensions straight away. If you start to move an edge, for example, then yes, the edge will be adjusted by that amount.

HTH
Steve


----------



## gidon (2 May 2006)

Nick
Not quite I don't think:
1. I should have mentioned you create a component of the item you want to scale - and then you can just scale that component.
3. No you can enter a precise value (as well as a scale value) - you'll need to add the unit IIRC. 
Cheers
Gidon


----------



## Nick W (2 May 2006)

As I was saying 8-[ method 3 will do what I said unless you type in units (having just looked it up, but of course I knew that already :^o )

Edit: Gidon, you beat me to it. Too fast, sir, too fast.


----------



## SketchUp Guru (2 May 2006)

Gill, glad you got it to work. Don't worry about asking questions. That's how you learn.

Andrew and Gidon. Try this for resizing.

If you want to resize and maintain proportions of the model, drag the tape measure from one point to another and then type its desired dimension. You'll be asked if you want to rescale the entire model. Click OK and all will be resized in proportion with the size you typed. The dimension that you measured with the tape measure tool should now be the length you typed.

Now, if you simply want to resize and entity--say make a cabinet taller-- Orbit around so you're looking at it from a side (or front or back). Switch to wireframe view. Select the top of the cabinet by dragging across it from left to right. selecting this way only selects line segments that fall entirely inside the selection box. Now use the Move tool to move the selected parts of the cabinet up. Doing this in wireframe view helps you ensure that you've selected all the segments that form the top of the cabinet.

That method is frequently easier than trying to scale the entity.


----------



## andrewm (2 May 2006)

Dave,

That sounds like what I am trying to acheive - the 'I have something that I think would be better a bit bigger' problem. I will give it a go when I get home tonight.

Andrew


----------



## gidon (2 May 2006)

Dave
Oh my gawd - that is a far easier way of doing things (for the sort of resizing I tend to do!). Thank you! I was pulling my hair out of the weekend trying to resize a mitred piece on the inside dimension - since the methods I described above won't work very well.
How about if you resize the height of a cabinet from 1000mm to 1200mm. Using the method you describe you would have to measure the starting size and move it 200mm along the desired axis. Is there a way using this method of just specifying the final dimension? 
Cheers
Gidon


----------



## SketchUp Guru (2 May 2006)

Gidon, if you use the Move tool method, you would need to enter the distance of the move--200mm in your case. If on the other hand you want to resize the cabinet so it comes up to "here" whatever that is, you could set a construction line referenced to a know point and then move the lines up until you get a snap to the construction line.

In other words, suppose you have a cabinet of unknown height--or at least of the wrong height. Drag up a construction line from the bottom of the cabinet to 1200mm. Then select the line segments as before. Choose the Move tiool, click on a top corner of the group of selected segments and move up to the construction line.

By the way, if you set the Units to millimetres (Window>Model Info>Units) you shouldn't need to type in mm after the dimension. Of course if you are working in millimetres and wish to enter a dimension in inches you would need to add the " to the dimension. The nice thing is that you can bounce back and forth between units of measure as you desire. You can take that 2x4 and make it 370mm long if you want.


----------



## gidon (2 May 2006)

Dave
No wonder I've been struggling - now you've introduced me to the move tool for resizing it all makes perfect sense! Thanks.
I like the mixing units feature - it's great until you add the dimensions to the model - you then have to decide what to go for ... or do what I've done - and print off two versions in mm's and inches!
Nick - sorry - appears to be a hot topic!
Cheers
Gidon


----------



## SketchUp Guru (2 May 2006)

I just whipped this up to illustrate my last post. I drew the short cabinet first, copied it over, drew the construction line and then moved the top of the cabinet up to meet that line. Note I selected the arch as well as the top of the cabinet so as to move it up too.







Use this with caution or you'll be trying to stretch your boards out in the shop, too. It doesn't work, trust me.


----------



## gidon (3 May 2006)

Nice - thanks Dave.
Cheers
Gidon


----------



## Neomorph (10 May 2006)

I don't know if you know this but if you enter dimensions you aren't limited to the models default units.

For instance if your models base units is millimeters you can enter *100,100 *for default millimeters or *3", 5"* for inches or even *12", 500mm *to mix dimensions.

8)


----------

